# Rock Island Armory



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Are there any RIA dealers in the Salt Lake Valley? I'd like to check out a pistol or two and would like to see it in person instead of just online.

Thanks


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I understand why you might want to look at the RIA 1911s, but I gotta tell you that you would be better off buying a USED name brand like Colt, Para, Kimber, Les Baer, etc. than to buy a cheap 1911. I am a firm believer in the concept of you get what you pay for. Check out KSL.com and look at the pistols on there, I think you would be much happier with a quality gun than saving a few bucks. Just like buying a Kia instead of a Honda or Toyota

check this ad out on KSL
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... 185&lpid=1


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Cabela's has Rock Islands.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

If you want a gun that will last past 500 rounds, then you have three options on 1911-a1 pistols. *Colt, Kimber, Springfield*, the metal and tempering in the off brands are very inferior to the three I have mentioned. Unless you are just wanting an education in gunsmithing do not waist your money on anthing less......

Big


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Rock Island Armory 1911s are made in the Phillipines. They use a cast, rather than forged frame as one cost-cutting method. Users seem to be very happy with the cost/performance ratio of these guns. A big factor here is that RIA seems to have way above-average customer service and is very willing to rectify problems. I would get the more expensive Tactical version over the plain GI type.

If you ever have problems with it, call Ivan J. Walcott at http://www.advancedtactical.com/ to make it right.

The Taurus PT1911 is the next price step up and gets you the forged frame and more custom goodies. Good 1911s from my limited experience.

Me? I'm a forged frame, Kimber/Springfield Armory type of 1911 snob at heart, but I realize that those are expensive in today's tight fiscal climate.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm looking for a 9mm. Witness type. I'd love a CZ85 Combat dual tone but that's out of the price range. I didn't see any RIA's at Cabelas. I did see a CZ75 and an EAA Witness. CZ was very nice. But until I can convince the wife, I can't spend that much on a weapon. The Super Blackhawk .44mag will have to continue as the pistol of choice in this household for now.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Since you are looking for a 9mm and want to stick within your budgett, I would suggest Kel-Tec. They are american made, polymer framed and have a great service warranty. You could pick up the P-11 and PF-9 models for about $300. They make great concealed carry pistols and have a smaller frame for a 9mm than most. That would be good for the wife. Only complaint about the Kel-Tecs is that the trigger pull is quite heavy. They are all double actions so its not a target pistol, but they are reliable.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. A Kel-Tec is too small. I'm not wanting a tiny compact gun. I want at least a 4" bbl. I'll just have to try to cache some cash and see what I come up with and peruse Jiffy Pawn a lot.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

bigbr said:


> Colt, Kimber, Springfield,


Those are alright for starters.

One thing to note about the 1911, it's a complex design. If you want something economical and reliable, I would personally suggest going down another path. Glock, Springfield XD, or something along those lines.

I love 1911s, and over the years have found that even stock class guns from Colt, Springfield, and Kimber leave something to be desired. Anything not from the custom shop will be good, but not great.

A 1911 on a budget is one of those too good to be true deals, like hoping Kate Beckinsale is really after the shy, quiet, McDonald's deep fry specialist type.

Might as well avoid the sickness, because it only really gets satisfied by Nighthawk Custom, Wilson Combat, or Ed Brown. I ended up with a Nighthawk after years of owning not-quite-right Kimbers and Springfields.

If you are having to "convince the wife" at pawn shop prices, take my advice and get clear of the finery that is John M. Browning's little masterpiece.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

threshershark said:


> bigbr said:
> 
> 
> > Colt, Kimber, Springfield,
> ...


I would agree......But, at least with the three I mentioned, you have a pistol with the metal that is worth customizing should you so get the itch in the future. The rest are just too soft to spend the money to put any custom work into.

I guess it is like turning a Ford Pinto into a Porche, It aint going to happen......Big


----------

